# W8 Life expectansy



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

How long can a w8 last with proper maintenance, my w8 has about 107000 miles ,


----------



## jnesta21 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: W8 Life expectansy (VWPassatW8_UA)*

400,000+


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: W8 Life expectansy (jnesta21)*

thanks, since im 16 and its my first car im gonna have as much fun as i can with it , but i really do spend most my money sticking newparts in before they break lol


----------

